# fishing sunday 7/15, the goon?



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone tell me where the bite is good? Was thinking of going to south end of goon. Anyone been out that way at all lately? I cant wait to see the goon again. It has been since the brandon tourney that we were out there. We will probably put in at haul over. I am also thinking of maybe running to JB's for lunch. Not sure about that yet. I just go t my g2 vision card for my gps and cant wait to check it out.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm fishing the S. Lagoon (Bio Lab Ramp) early Saturday. I'll post a report if I find any fish. I haven't been down there since the Brandon tournament either.

I fished Tuesday afternoon on some of the flats just north-east of Haulover and caught 1 slot red in about 2 hours of fishing. Saw plenty others but the wind was blowing pretty hard and I could never get a good cast to them.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to have to pull another double this weekend. Fish Sat with my wife and Sun with my bro-in law.
Planning on sticking around the north end of the Goon. Hopefully, the fish are right where I left them last weekend.
Good luck fellas.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Launched at Bio Lab this mornin. Managed to catch 1 slot red on the fly rod. Also got one dink trout. 

We saw a large school first thing in the morning but couldn't get a bite. Had another boat working the school with us and they couldn't get a bite either.

Moved up in and around Cucumber island and saw plenty of tails in the shallow grass. Made a lot of good casts right by them but couldn't get any hookups except the one that took my fly. Fish were real spooky.

We were fishing with top water in the morning and then switched over to jerkbaits (Gulp and Slurp).

Might be out there again tomorrow. It's hotter than Africa by 10:00am... :-/

- Jason


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I'll be out there in the morning. We saw a good number of fish today, but probably twice as many boats.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I will go out of beacon 42 to be a little closer to jb's for a lunch run. thanks for the info. how is the water level? cant wait to get on the lagoon again. good luck everyone.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I usually watch this page to get an idea what the water level is.

USGS 02248380 HAULOVER CANAL NEAR MIMS FL


----------

